# What was your all time favorite bow



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Elite GT500

Hoyt Alphamax 35

Hoyt Alphamax 32


............................ these are LEGENDARY hunting bows for a reason !!!!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My 44# Bear Grizzly, my first "real" bow, got my first deer when I was 16, saved all summer cutting grass. Not for Sale!
My Oneida Aero-Force was the first bow I had to hit 300fps, first bow with draw stops. True center shot, won state 3D tournament with it! Not for Sale!
Hoyt Matrix, just because it is so smooth and accurate!
But my Prime Centergy Hybrid LD is smoother and more accurate with more let-off. Can't pick one favorite LOL!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

2007/08 bowtech allegiance


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

For me it was a Carroll 2000B. See link "My Carroll, My Mistress" it pretty much explains it all.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5308751&highlight=


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I think mine would be 2 different ones. One was the PSE Mach 7 and Hoyt Pro Tec.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

My HTR is my all time favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redmag (Dec 31, 2011)

1st - 2004 Mathews Outback....2nd - PSE Thunderflight


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

An old favorite of mine was the Jennings Model T. Shot my first two deer with a Bear Kodiak Magnum, but was really excited when I got my Jennings back in the early 70's. Still got it along with my Bear(autographed by Fred).


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

A Model T Hunter was the next bow I bought after the model I and with the new 50% let off I was stupid with many others and bought a 70-80lb version which I feel was what ended up making a flat spot on the ball of my left shoulder. But we all live and learn from our mistakes 

Funny I also bought a TSS Quadraflex bow when they came out and truthfully it was the most aggravating inconsistent bow I have ever owned...... what is the big innovation on top tier compounds today? Quadraflex limbs. But I think it was the width of the wheels that made the TSS difficult to shoot consistently and not the quadraplex limbs (I still have that POS hanging in my garage)


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey JimDE, don't give up on that Quadraflex just yet. I just picked one up and will be doing a conversion sometime in the near future. You just might get a surprise. Check out a few of these conversions by willieM:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4903873
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4596905
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5307793&highlight=


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

In the b/4 compounds it was American Archery 64" Cheetah for hunting & 70" American Archery Pro Supreme for targets. When Compounds took over in the mid 70s it's been some model Darton since


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

MSHockey... I had forgotten the old Joy Valley Bows... we had quite a few who really loved them..... I still own a Golden Eagle Target in Burgundy that has some crinkled pain finish in a few areas...... I ought to tear it down and refinish it.... always like Golden Eagles


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Recurve was Stag Horn hunting & target & compound was Astro Bows which was the same as the Outers/Astro & the Joy Valley/Astro, they had the finest small grip. I think I still have several hanging in the basement yet.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

My old favorite was the PSE Fireflight the one with teardrops and fast flite string. Man could I shoot that bow. Camo was trebark. Wish I still had that bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Recurve - Pearson Predator - 55# - about 1972 model
Hunting compound - Bowtech Justice - 2004 - It shot great, but cured me of short ATA bows. Great in a tent blind though.
Target compound - Mathews Icon - 2003/4 - it's basically a shorter ATA conquest, 36". It just fits me with my short DL

Allen


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

kballer-I had an Astro Recurve I used for Target one year when I took Georges Astro line into my shop. It had a "purple, lavender handle & he told me it was pretty much one of a kind in color.. My shop was in N.E. Ill. then & they were a great bow & many went out the door for sure.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I have looked for and even posted in the classifieds for a black/black PSE Mach 6. I loved that bow and wish I had never traded it in. I still have a PSE sight and overdraw for it.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Spot Bow-Mathews Ovation (blueberry)
3D Bow -Mathews Conquest 3 (Camo)
Hunting Bow- Martin Onza III (blackout)


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Recurve [ Wing Presentation ll was my first and last recurve love.
Hangs on my bed room wall over my bed. 2nd was Wing Presentation ll hunting bow. [ Later


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Martin Cougar II, bought it in '82. Just a beautiful bow, with it's wood/glass laminated limbs (nobody made a prettier limb than Martin). Wide "wheels", hence no cable guard required. Shot that bow so much, it felt like an extension of my left arm. Shot Graphlex Reds tipped with Rothhaar Snuffers, that I bought directly from Roger. Boy, do I miss those days!


----------



## csyoung (Jun 18, 2003)

tri star jennings


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

XI Myles Keller Legend Magnum..... I could flat out shoot that bow......killed a good 8 point with it @ 47 yds. 
Recent years......
Mathews Chill X Pro


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I wish I still had my old Black Widow 1225. Traded it around 1975 for a Hoyt TD, which was a better bow, but the 1225 just looked cool.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

My first Silvertip which was one of the very last made by Paul Schafer.Even though all my Tips made by Dave Windauer are better fit and finish , but I shot the first one the best due to the perfect grip.


----------



## ni5l (Sep 1, 2017)

Martin Scepter II w/ Fury-X cams.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I won more and took a couple of my best bucks to date with a PSE Supra Max.


----------



## sotexbowhunter (Feb 3, 2006)

Me? PSE Citation. Just pull it back and shoot. Didn't worry all the new problems I have learned with the new bows.
Shot respectable 520s on the field range. I haven't done that with a bow since the seventies.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

My Drenalin was a keeper for sure, but my current New Breed Cyborg is the best bow I have had.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

sotexbowhunter said:


> Me? PSE Citation. Just pull it back and shoot. Didn't worry all the new problems I have learned with the new bows.
> Shot respectable 520s on the field range. I haven't done that with a bow since the seventies.


I remember that being THE BOW in the seventies.....I had the next step down which was a PSE Proficiency.....I still have that bow as a keepsake. Looks like a dinosaur, Lol


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

sotexbowhunter said:


> Me? PSE Citation. Just pull it back and shoot. Didn't worry all the new problems I have learned with the new bows.
> Shot respectable 520s on the field range. I haven't done that with a bow since the seventies.


My younger brother used to just pound the center out of an X with a Citation, I never could out shoot him with that bow. Here's a picture of a presidential model I used to own.


----------



## RB442MIKE (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite was a Golden Eagle hunter that was about from about ‘85. I enjoyed shooting that bow more than any other. I sold it and bought a Martin Firecat. Big mistake. The Firecat never shot even close to the Hunter for me. I still have the Firecat. I started shooting that last September. That thing made me so mad I bought a used Elite Victory 37 from the AT classifieds. The 37 is unbelievably accurate, forgiving, just plane sweet. The Hunter is still my favorite though.
Mike


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

mshockey said:


> My younger brother used to just pound the center out of an X with a Citation, I never could out shoot him with that bow. Here's a picture of a presidential model I used to own.
> 
> View attachment 6344729


A similar Citation II, without the bling, was my first target bow in 1977. But, I shot a 2-wheel Laser much better a couple of years later. (Blame some of that on buying a tuned Failsafe from Loyd Napier at a Bossier City shoot in early '79.......years ahead of any other trigger at the time.) Got the Laser on the drive back home from '78 Outdoor Nats/Aurora, where P. Shepley had invited several of us to stop by the Champaign factory. He got a tech to come in early Sat morning and build several of the new bows for us. That combo of Laser/Failsafe was good to me over the next few years in the small pond SE, and still think of it as "all time favorite".

Like almost all of my bows, gave it away to a kid wanting to get started.


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

had aot of favorites over the years.like all of them for many different reasons.but right now is my kestrel and my apa 34


----------



## tcking1953 (Feb 14, 2014)

JimDE said:


> Many of us have been shooting for a half a century and we have seen archery come a very long way over this amount of time. I am sure a few here can think back and point to one specific bow that set you on this journey. It may of been your first bow, or could be the first new bow you bought, or even a bow that you remembers as the best shooting bow you ever have had. I am sure we all have that one special bow so what was yours?
> 
> Mine was a old original Jennings Model I 4 wheeler with pylons. wood riser, and a 18-20% letoff. This bow was the first of a long series of compounds I would end up buying over the course of my life. I spent many a hour shooting this bow over a 4 year period and fine tuned my form and love for archery. I had shot sticks before this bow and did go back to them as my life progressed but my first Jennings will always have to be THE BOW that I remember with the best of memories.


I still have one, blue and white.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I984 Hoyt ProHunter. Glad I kept it and I still shoot it every once in a while. I currently hunt with a 2002 Hoyt ProTec with Command Cams+. It must be a favorite too. It's 16 years old and I have no intention of replacing it.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hoyt Turbo Hawk. Entry level bow but she was a shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

The first super FAST bow I ever Was a *Browning Ballistic Mirage*. It was faster than anything else at the time and I could shoot it accurately. It was reliable, but not the most reliable bow I've owned. That award would go to my *Darton Magnum Extreme*. The most reliable bow I've ever owned and I could shoot it very well. Very easy to tune and shoot. SMOOTH as butter and easy to draw after sitting in the stand for hours. It wasn't the quietest bow I've had, but the added string stop helped. I killed more animals with this bow than all others. 

A runner up for the most reliable and one of the most accurate, and surely the fastest would be my current hunting bow, my *EVO 7 UF* (with Omen cams). It flat out shoots! It is quickly gaining on my trusted Darton in terms of reliability and accuracy and number of game taken with it. But it was a bear to shoot before I shortened the draw length with 1/2" shorter draw cams. It will never draw as easy for me as the Darton, but it makes up for that in speed. It is by far the fastest accurate bow I've owned besides my PSE Omen, which I have not hunted with yet. I'm working on a Decree HD Ti UF (Omen cams) now and thinking it may replace my EVO 7 UF as a current favorite. The PSE's have been very reliable for me the past 8 years.

The most accurate bow I've owned was a *Darton Executive Vegas* Mid 2005's model with the CPS cams. It was possessed in a good way! It would almost shoot itself and would always find the bulls eye! I'm hoping my PSE Moneymaker is nearly as accurate and hope I some day get the time to get into target archery.

One of the best, mot reliable, easiest to shoot bows I've ever owned:


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine was a Mathews DXT I have always regretted selling it. Second would be my current Hoyt Element.


----------



## tcking1953 (Feb 14, 2014)

I used this PSE Inifinity XLD900 for 17 years and won my only stste championship with scores of 547 and 552









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueTalker (Mar 28, 2014)

It is hard to explain unless you have shot one, but my favorite of all time was a PSE Vendetta XL. By far one of the most underrated bows ever made. Mine is now being shot my son, and he kicks my butt with it. Just a great shooting bow, no matter what you do with it, and super easy to tune. Lots of good ones out there though!


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

53 years of shooting, and still at it . Olympic recurve bows - golden eagle , phil grable darton , earl hoyt sky bow , black widow wood and metal riser , pse intrepid. hunting bows = recurve = red wing hunter . compound = Jennings t star , hoyt , pse , elite gt-500 , bowtech prodigy. favorite recurve = all of them. favorite compound = gt 500


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

The model I was a wood riser 4 wheeler.... the Arrowstar came later and in colors with a metal riser. I still have that Model I but it is disassembled and in a soft case.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

Sentimentally ..... I will always love the Jennings Shooting Star.
Right now .... I love the OK Archery Absolute 44.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

miss my 2008 PSE Super short--But not the weight--Pretty much love what I have now--My 2012 Stiletto was a very cool bow too


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

I still have my recurves a ben pearson 52" 45# my folks bought me for my 15th birthday 1971. I had a Mathews switchback and Mathews z7x I kinda wishe di wouldn't have got rid of those two bows, as far as favorite bow its the bow i'm shooting now and that's an ELITE SYNERGY 60#


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 32 bows hanging on the wall of my shop, from the early 80’s to mid 90’s.. My favorite was a Martin Cougar Speed Flite w/ Mega Wheel Cams. Was signed by Chuck Adams & Tom Jennings. Also shot my first buck with it. Great shooting bow


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Golden Eagle Pro Evolution, killed a ton of deer with that bow. 

2008.5 GT 500, still have it and hunt is once in a while.

Then it will always be the pursuit of finding the one I like better than the two above.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

As a kid I had a Wing target recurve that was a sweetheart to shoot. Don't know whatever happened to it. I suspect the folks got rid of it as soon as they got me out of the house. Had a couple of Martins that I wish I'd kept too.


----------



## Wparcher (Nov 7, 2016)

Jennings 25th anniversary Shooting Star- shot it 13 years hard hunting before a limb blew. I had a lot of confidence in that bow. My now favorite is a 50-60lb. 2007 Drenalin that I bought from a fellow on this board in 2009. Love it..!


----------



## sswv (Jul 3, 2005)

for wheels it was a Hoyt Pro Vantage and a Ben Pearson 440 ONE. Killed 33 bucks with the BP.

for wood it's my custom Bob Lee take down hybrid longbow and a Wes Martin Mosshorn longbow.

still have the Bob Lee and the Ben Pearson (and always will) and I wish I still had the Mosshorn.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The bow I am shooting now. A 27 inch Bernardini Luxor with extra long Border HEX6 limbs. 74 inches long. Finally, I have a bow that puts me in the middle of the spec range with my 32 inch draw.


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mathews Chill X


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

Hoyt Pro Star Meridian with amethyst riser and carbon limbs


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

2 bows stand out as the best I've shot when I posted my highest scores and averages in leagues and tournaments: Browning Wind River in the mid 90's and Martin Razor X SE Single Cam from 2006.


----------



## k100lt (Nov 11, 2009)

Back in the Day -- Browning Cobra -- when a man had to have skill.
Modern -- Switchback XT


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

for me there are two, pse magna flite and hoyt prostar meridian both feel like they were made just for me. and just like the response on the you know your a senior archer thread i have the both for over 10 years


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

Rupypug said:


> My HTR is my all time favorite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to say that the No Cam HTR is my favorite too. It's just smooth and the 32" ATA is just what I was looking for at the time. After shattering my left heel and now restricted to blind hunting I wish it were more like 30" ATA but I can buy quite a few big blinds for the cost of a new bow. : )


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

Jennings S-Handle #1, now Elite Hunter.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Pse Axe 6


----------



## Grouch55* (Feb 23, 2018)

Staghorn recurve produced in Merril Wi. 50 pounds of easy constant pull with no stacking wish I still had it !!!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hoyt Oasis target bow,command cams,10 in brace 46 ata 60 lbs.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

sotexbowhunter said:


> Me? PSE Citation. Just pull it back and shoot. Didn't worry all the new problems I have learned with the new bows.
> Shot respectable 520s on the field range. I haven't done that with a bow since the seventies.


Right there with you except my FIELD bow was a 1977 Jennings Arrow Star. Field score were mid 530's. Like the OP my first compound was a Jennings Model I. During my career I was a staff shooter for 22 years (1993-2015) so have had about 30 bows since the 1970's. Those were the fun days before all the technical stuff and race for speed became the rage. I look at today's bows and opine that anything with cams is not old. Want a smooth drawing bow? Find something with round wheels.


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

bfisher said:


> Right there with you except my FIELD bow was a 1977 Jennings Arrow Star. Field score were mid 530's. Like the OP my first compound was a Jennings Model I. During my career I was a staff shooter for 22 years (1993-2015) so have had about 30 bows since the 1970's. Those were the fun days before all the technical stuff and race for speed became the rage. I look at today's bows and opine that anything with cams is not old. Want a smooth drawing bow? Find something with round wheels.


bfisher, I sure don't have the experience you have but your quote above is right on. My first compound was a Jennings Split T. I shot that bow right up until 2004. Yea it was slow, but it was a shooter. When Mathews came out with the No Cam HTR it just brought me back to shooting that Jennings.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

banzaiengr said:


> bfisher, I sure don't have the experience you have but your quote above is right on. My first compound was a Jennings Split T. I shot that bow right up until 2004. Yea it was slow, but it was a shooter. When Mathews came out with the No Cam HTR it just brought me back to shooting that Jennings.


 Those bows were fairly quick for their day. My Arrow Star, set up for target and field shooting, was doing a whopping 232fps. Quite fast during that time frame. That was a 1977 bow don't forget. By comparison most of my bows from around 2000 up to 2015 only get around 270fps. Yes, I've had some faster, but on average about 270fps. And take note that there were no IBO specs to try to live up to as there was really not much emphasis on speed.


----------



## rmansberger (Feb 9, 2016)

I started out shooting recurves, my first recurve bow was my Ben Pearson Gamester #40 bought at Anderson Archery in Grand Ledge MI which at the time was the World's Largest Archery Distributor which I still have.

Anderson Archery gave us many thing, the Annual International Bowhunter's Clinic where you could meet and talk with Mr. Fred Bear, Tom Jennings, Gail Martin, and Jim Doughrety just to name a few founder's of modern archery. It also gave us Tom Nelson, host of American Archer a fine gentleman and spokesperson of our sport. 

So my Ben Pearson Gamester is near and dear to me. I finished shooting Wing Red Wing Hunters until my hunting partner my Dad could no longer pull back his bow due to arthritis and I put my bows away and became a sailor with my Dad.

Thirty years past and I was reintroduced to archery and I shot my first compound and release. It was different but not as fulfilling as the the subtle beauty of the recurve bows I used to see at Anderson Archery.

So I started shooting recurves again at my local archery range Guns and Bow in Morrice MI ran by Pro Archer Scott Turner and his father Art. I introduced recurves to them and we started a recurve league.

I also expanded my 10 recurve bow collection to over 100 recurves via buying on the internet and help from Tom Nelson.

My collection includes Bear, Wing, Ben Pearson, Hoyt, Root, Shakespeare, Black Hawk, Howatt, Archery Reseach-ProLine, and Samick recurve bows.

The best target bow is my Ernie Root / Phil Grable design Achery Research Golden Eagle; the same type of bow to ever post a perfect score of 300 at the Vegas Shoot in1967. Wood limbs and the first ever alloy riser. Grandfather to all the modern compound and Olympic bows we see today.

My best all wood shooting bow is my 1967 Ben Pearson Palamino at 40# 66". This bow is amazing and Scott Turner has it in my will going to him, it is that special. 

The best hunting bow that shoots the best is my Root Shakespeare Necedah 55" @ 40#. Light in your hand and deadly accurate. This bow was was a sleeper and not known like Bear and Pearson's but Ernie Root was as good as a bowyer as Mr. Bear when it came to bow design. 

My favorite bow however would be my Dad's Bear Kodiak #47 given to him at Christmas in 1969 my my mom. It is a good shooting bow and because it was my Dad's it would be the bow I would never part with.

I am lucky to have collected so many bows and shared them with my family and friends. They all have a story and all beckon back to a simpler time when archery was just few of us shooting arrows in our backyards in the fall at bales of hay.


----------



## Xbigsky#1 (Feb 27, 2018)

My favorite bow is the Hoyt Legacy Compound , had matching ones . Sold one off . But it has been 20 years since I shot much, Doing Air Guns ALOT now.
Second fav is Bear HC30 I customized the grip for String walking , That is somewhere in the garage from the 1970's 

My Jennings (early vintage) , but not a laminated handle (those were cool), I still have WHY??? 
Damon Howitt ? I still have because the handle is nice wood


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

my Reflex Grizzly is my favorite bow that I have owned. Was a tack driver. Should have never sold it


----------



## dmhudson88 (Jul 13, 2016)

2007 Bowtech Allegiance.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

My 1961 Wing Presentation. It was the first custom bow I bought. 66" 37 lbs. Every time I look up at it on the wall of my office I am 16 years old again.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

My favorite bow was my Jennings Model T. At 42# peak, 28 5/8" 1914 X7"s I shot my best field scores. If I could find an upper limb I'd be shooting it today.


----------



## Oliver UK (Mar 15, 2007)

Jennings Arrowstar. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Bbshooter (Mar 2, 2018)

I still have my Jennings model T hunter and my Jennings, shooting star.


----------



## dalger (Feb 13, 2010)

1978 Bear Alaskan


----------



## 3Dslinger (May 18, 2015)

Mathews Triumph


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I know I already posted my favorite bow but just yesterday I decided to pull out my 2 Jeff Massie Longhorn longbows and my one matching Jeff Massie M Series recurve. I am guessing it’s been possibly 10 years since I had two of them out .... man was that Bowyer a craftsman and had a eye for beauty. Both the longbows are bamboo and carbon cored with exotic veneers. The Recurve is bamboo but no carbon with the exact veneer that my target Longhorn has. 

I may of never shot the scores my favorite bow gave me but then again they were not unlimited compounds with all the bells and whistles of the time either. I’ll say this my favorite could not hold a candle to these bows in looks and hand workmanship. The one longbow was the most I ever paid for a bow since the early 60’s including all my high tech wheeled bows and worth every penny.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

My favorite bow I wished I still had was my Hoyt Katera XL. Never should have sold it. 
By all time favorite bow, I still have, my Hoyt Pro Defiant. I won't say I won't ever get rid of it but, I sometimes do stupid things


----------



## ryanrum (Jun 28, 2015)

Bowtech 340 Destroyer


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

HOYT Pro-Medalist Carbon Plus with the new AIM System. 1.6" force-draw wheels, 27 3/4" AMO drawlength, 47" peak, holding 21#. Shot the hell out of that bow and shot ALL of my lifetime personal best scores, both indoors and outdoors with tiny 1714 X-7 aluminum arrows and a springy rest with a Killian Check-it sight and a 6X Magna-Scope with a large home-made stick on dot. I still have three Magna-Sites, the Killian Chek-it bow sight and several BPE 10 ounce springy arrow rests. 36" tapered aluminum stabilizer that came as part of the bow package back then. Circa 1989.
field14


----------



## BareBow1! (Apr 9, 2018)

1987 Jennings Forked Lightning. That bow was light,durable,quiet and I felt like I couldn't miss with it, of course I let it get away and found another on ebay decades later just for a wall hanger.


----------



## gfelty (Feb 11, 2018)

My favorite bow is my Earl Hoyt Jr Sky Hawk recurve. It's getting to have to much pull for me now.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

My 1969 Bear Tamerlane HC-300.


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Favorite Bow*

My favorite bow was a Hoyt Superstar riser, that had been custom built for me with a shoot through system. Guy in Baxter Springs Ks, by the name of Butch with Target Archery built that bow for me. Butch took newer limb pockets, Hoyt limbs and cams, and made them work on that bow. The riser was probably 15 years older than all the rest of the bow. Think it had XT2000 limbs or the such on it. Called it Black Beauty. Loved it then and Miss it now so much. Butch and Lela were awesome.


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

My other older favorite was a Jennings Unistar. Now my favorite is a Obsession Addiction. Love the way it shoots.


----------



## bigbuck1 (Mar 20, 2005)

my favorite was a lemonwood long bow it was my first unfortunately it only lasted a few years as it came apart at the grip while I was drawing on a deer the top struck me right between the eyes ,but boy did that bow shoot nice!!!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

My all-time favorite bows are the two Bowtech Sentinels that I still shoot and have no plans to replace. 

Automan


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

One favorite...
I had shot bows a little by the year 1988 (Sophomore in high school), my dad had one in my hand by the time I was 10 or so. But it wasn't until Tommy Tidwell moved into my little town that my fire for archery was ignited. He was an honest to goodness shooter that took the time to teach me to really shoot and work on my own bows. 

It was then that I spent my heard earned money on my first new bow; a PSE Fireflight Express. I learned to work on it, tune it and shoot it at the feet of Mr. Tidwell. I also started shooting 3D around this time, when the targets were just 4" thick foam cut outs in the shape of animals; nothing like the 3D targets of today. We started our own league/team and had a blast shooting local tournaments in Central and South Texas. 

I can't say the Fireflight Express was my favorite bow, but it holds a special place in my heart because she was with through most of my formative years in archery and what I shot when my love for archery really grew into a passion. 

Alas, she eventually blew apart at an indoor 3D tournament in Austin, Texas. The overdrawn arrows proved to be too much for her long term! I bought my first Mathews that night; that was late 1992 I believe.


----------



## crowbarforge (Apr 23, 2018)

That would be my first, a red Bear Fox recurve. I spent many hours in the basement as 8-10 year old kid and shot countless thousands of arrows...still have it.


----------



## JByers (Jul 18, 2007)

Jennings Model T and Darton Trailmaster


----------



## eliminat16 (Nov 4, 2016)

High Country Machined Supreme


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Easy one. 91 Pro Vantage Carbon plus with 60% round on round Pro wheels. Shot some 530's field and 49X inside with fingers. Still have it... Has an old GK arrotrac rest, a 120X gold scope, and one of the very first Surelocs Steve made. Closest thing I've ever seen to a bow that would shoot itself


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

*1986- Hoyt/Easton Prohunter.*


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Blacktail Elite VL
Only bow I ever shot a Robin Hood with.
Photo was upright. Came in sideways?


----------



## fiddler green (Apr 11, 2013)

Today, it's my Conquest Apex 7. Tomorrow it will be my Conquest 4. And, so on, and so on ………………………………………………..


----------



## snake man (Jun 19, 2015)

2008 Mathews DXT


----------



## DandyRandy10 (Jan 12, 2010)

My first bow was a Jennings recurve. My first compound was a Bear Whitetail Hunter and I shot the crap out of that bow. My most accurate was a 2011 Mathews MR7 with PSE 3G coming in close second and my favorite is an Elite Answer.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Nov 14, 2018)

I realize the thread was old but it brought back memories from running an archery shop in the late 80's and early 90's. My favorite was a High Country Trophy Hunter that I eventually upgraded to a Sniper with the installation of new wheels and fast flight strings. I killed over 100 deer with that rig until a shoulder injury took me out of the sport.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Some of my favs:

Browning Mirage
High Country Excalibur
Mathews LX
Elite GT-500
PSE PeformX 3D

Some bows, you just love everything about them.


----------



## UNCLE HAMMER (Mar 22, 2018)

PSE Shootdown ... Absolutely Awesome Bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess I'm like Jesus...I loved 'em all. What's not to like about a bow when you first take it home?


----------



## Arrowsmith1 (Aug 15, 2010)

First and most memorable was the old Bear whitetail with the "adjustable" weight wheels. This got me target shooting and prompted the purchase of my first true target bow, a 4 wheel Bear Tamerlane. But, my favorite so far was Mathews first single cam, the awesome Outback which I just sold for $200.00. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bowtech Constitution


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hoyt Rambo


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

in over 40 bows . the Martin Cougar Magnum was my favorite....


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

Martin Jaguar solo cam was my 1st favorite, now the title has to go to my Bowtech Boss. Never shot a bow so smooth and repeatable.


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

Of everything I've had in the last 22 years...my Bowtech Sentinal...loved it...ended up selling it which regret...now I'm trying to find another one - lefty


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

AlaskaXMan said:


> Of everything I've had in the last 22 years...my Bowtech Sentinal...loved it...ended up selling it which regret...now I'm trying to find another one - lefty


I bought a Sentinel from the classified section and loved it so much I went back and found another. No one has built anything that even comes close. I still have both bows with no plans to sell either.

Automan


----------



## john34 (Feb 11, 2019)

The bowtech realm


----------



## bbreck701 (Feb 12, 2019)

PSE Thunder-flight. Not because it was a great bow and it didn't even fit me but I flung a bazillion arrows out of that thing. My buddies and I spent many mid days playing h-o-r-s-e and farthest from that thing over there makes the next run to the cooler, shooting right into the dirt. Those bows were so slow that you could hit anything and not destroy an arrow. We also took our share of deer and elk with those, useless by today's standards, bows. Would I still hunt with it? No! But a day of slaying gopher mounds with the boys sounds good.


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

Shot some of my best scores back in the mid 90's (and took some nice deer) with a Mathews Conquest 3


----------



## Bobuck68 (Aug 25, 2017)

Mathews Switchback. The older I get the more I appreciate it. Its easy on the joints.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Quite the amazing bow. I still have one. I think it holds the record for fastest 40” ata/8” brace height bow.


target1 said:


> Bowtech Constitution


----------



## badbasso (Dec 20, 2018)

My TRX 8


----------

